

Ask HN: How do you organize data and requirements into data structures? - relaunched

Specifically, when you start thinking about a project, before you start coding, how do you translate use cases &amp; data, into data structures (including planning for inheritance).<p>Does this differ by language, because of differences in data structures? Are there any resources that have given you particularly good insight into the creation of elegant data structures?
======
informatimago
Concerning the second question, I would say that it should not differ by
language. There certainly can be differences in data structures provided by
the different language in their run-time or standard libraries, but you should
not use a programming language that doesn't allow you to implement your own
data and functional abstractions, and therefore, you should be able to
implement the same abstractions determined needed by your analysis in any
target programming language you have to use.

sicp would be the resource that gives good insight into the creation of
elegant data structures.
[https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/](https://mitpress.mit.edu/sicp/)

That, and any book on data structures and algorithms.

